# Kingsford blue bag on sale @ Walmart



## Learch2112 (May 25, 2018)

Hi all...for all y’all that use Kingsford blue briquettes they are currently on sale at Walmart. Two 15lb bags for $7.88. At least that’s what it’s going for here in central Mass. I’ve stocked up!  

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (May 25, 2018)

Yea I was just in there for a beer run & saw the sale.
I have plenty of charcoal, but I just couldn't resist buying at least one 2 pack!
Holy cow, they are practically giving it away.
Also if you live near a Publix Supermarket , the have STL's on sale for $1.99 per lb.
I bought 6 racks, but you have out check them out real good, some of them don't look too good. I look for racks at least 3 to 3 1/2 lbs. and uniform in size. Don't get one that is thick on one end & thin on the other. I can't put another thing in my freezer. It is sooo full!
Al

Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 25, 2018)

Beer - check
Charcoal - overloaded
Ribs - have to sit on the freezer door to close it

Life's been good with you Al.
Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## noboundaries (May 25, 2018)

That sale's been going on for a week or more. Basically the same price as the sale going on at HD and Lowes, just a little less charcoal per bag. When I was at WM last week checking out their "Expert Grill" charcoal, I saw a guy pushing a flatbed cart loaded with at least 20 two packs. The way he had them loaded they were taller than him. I shoulda took a picture!


----------

